# Private health insurance



## sunflowersmel (May 9, 2012)

Hi, my husband is close to being offered a seasonal job for winter with the intention on finding long term work and eventually moving to BC. Obviously me (his wife) and daughter will come too, but the problem is I've just found out I'm pregnant and would need to give birth there and have the last few check ups whilst in BC. Any idea how much it costs to give birth in Canada- as it seems no insurance company will take us without a waiting period for maternity cover? Or does anyone know of any insurance companies that do offer no waiting maternity cover? Or does anyone have any other ideas?! Thank you for any help!


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

An uncomplicated pregnancy with one night hospital stay after birth costs about $10,000, it goes up from there depending on duration of stay, and any additional care needed. For example, the price could nearly double if a c-section is required.

I can't image an insurance company would take on a pre existing condition like being pregnant, and if they did, what the premiums would be like.

B.C. baby costs Aussie couple $1M - British Columbia - CBC News


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I recommend you do not come to Canada without full medical coverage, private or public. The costs, if yours, can be devastating.


----------

